# A warning regarding singletubes



## scrubbinrims (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently picked up a NOS, never mounted matched set of 28 x 1.5 for a big chunk of change to complete my 32 Shelby motorbike.
They look great and are kinda pliable, but they don't have the circumference to fit my rims in the least, haven shrunk unmounted over the years.
I will try soaking them in some hot water for plan B, but if you invest (and that is the appropriate word) in an older "NOS" set of original singletube tires, ask the seller if they still fit on a rim.
Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, good advise!


----------



## how (Dec 5, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> I recently picked up a NOS, never mounted matched set of 28 x 1.5 for a big chunk of change to complete my 32 Shelby motorbike.
> They look great and are kinda pliable, but they don't have the circumference to fit my rims in the least, haven shrunk unmounted over the years.
> I will try soaking them in some hot water for plan B, but if you invest (and that is the appropriate word) in an older "NOS" set of original singletube tires, ask the seller if they still fit on a rim.
> Chris



So they are rubber tubular tires,  soaking them in hot water before trying to put them on is a good idea , bet it works


----------



## wspeid (Oct 14, 2013)

How'd that work?  Any other suggestions for trying to soften old hard single tubes?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 14, 2013)

put soap like dawn all around the inside so they soften up.al NOS 28in tires shrink from sitting with out use.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2013)

I had the same problem... they weren't even close. Let them set in the sun for a half hour or so... that did the trick.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, if you are saving them for a project, keep them ON an old rim. They store better 

when mounted/stretched.....


----------



## Lraybike (Oct 15, 2013)

*The SUN is your friend*

Put them in the sun but also put a black trash bag on top. In sunny southern California you can get them up to 160 deg.!  I can add air to old crusties at that temp.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 23, 2013)

*don,t knock LANCE  ARMSTRONG*



wspeid said:


> How'd that work?  Any other suggestions for trying to soften old hard single tubes?




since his confession really nice race jersey's have dropped in price quite a lot ,see some good has pooped thru ,<yuck>already


----------

